

Can I be able to start a company in US from India? - sreenivas

Hi,
 I am from New Delhi, India. Is it possible for me to finish a product and start a company in USA. Should I be able to raise money from VC's if my product has few thousand users and is getting good traction? What are the options for people like me to penetrate into US start up world.
======
xkcdfg
I guess you can partner with an american to make things easy for you. Offer
him/her some equity and ask them to start a LLC.

